# How high is the second from top of poly block jump? and...



## elsielouise (19 August 2009)

Sorry This is a really stupid question but my friend had a lesson yesterday and jumped her mare for the first time in a year (it's only 5 and has never done any real jumping) and with a new trainer. 

She was worried she's pushed too much as the trainer(BE accredited trainer) had had her doing grids on the penultimate slot of one of theose 3' red multi-directional blocks.

The horse never stopped or appeared worried so I reckon she was fine but she wants to know how high she jumped and since was at trainers can't go and measure.

I reckon it can't be more than about 2' but she says it was 2'6 and that's too much for the first time for her little horse, despite the fact it jumped well all session.


What do you think? How high do you jump to start your youngsters on a grid?


----------



## TS_ (19 August 2009)

The top of the blocks is 3ft, the one bolow that is then 2ft9. Is that the one you mean?

ETA for me that would be to high for a first time back but if it coped then I would imagine it's fine. She doesn't have to do that big for a while now if she doesn't want.


----------



## SpottedCat (19 August 2009)

I don't think that's too high - it's tiny, what 2ft9 maybe! However that said, why on earth did she not say something at the time if she thought it was a problem? What's to be gained from doing it then whinging about it?


----------



## elsielouise (19 August 2009)

If it's the triangle sort of shape and I've mostly only ever seen them in red then yes I think so. He did start her off on the first slot and the mare never batted an eyelid the whole session apart from one attempt to run out of second part of grid which was corrected straight away.

I think she should have trainer again as horse went really well but she's just worried he'll push her to far too quickly though I suspect it may be less the horse she's worried about than her own jumping.

He's a well known chap though (Ex international SJ so won't mention who) and I reckon he wouldn't have had her jump that height if he didn't think the pair were up to it and shhe should feel good he thought they'd cope, what do you think?


----------



## Dubsie (19 August 2009)

On our polyblocks a pole on the top of them is a fraction under 3ft, and they mostly go down in 3 inches.  I would say about 2ft 9 one side of the block and 2ft 6 the other.

Dunno about youngsters, does sound a bit high if she's not jumped much.  Our instructor does grid work alternating poles from uprights one side then from the other side - going from the upright onto the ground, so the middle of the jump would only be about 1ft 3 if stuck in the 2ft 6 slot?  Is that how your friend was jumping?

The little Welshie my daughter rides, when she was still in her naughty phase of running out realised our instructor had put a second set of jumps at an angle to the first so she couldn't run anywhere had no qualms in jumping over the pair of ends from a standstill (and clearing it by almost a foot) when she realised she had nowhere to go, and she's only 11.2, so it depends on the horse I would think something bigger could just step over.....  I'd be more worried about the surface being too hard this weather (we have grass) but assume your friend was in on a nice arena surface?


----------



## elsielouise (19 August 2009)

She did whinge a bit in the lesson (I was watching) but I think it was nerves which is why he told her to get on with it. Not sure what she expected booking a lesson with BE/SJ trainer. Maybe a riding school type of lesson.

She is quite nervous rider.


----------



## elsielouise (19 August 2009)

It was either the 2'6 or 2'9 bit, by the end as a parallel. I think the 2'9 bit. Her mare is a 15.2hh cob so well capable and yes, in an arena so the surface was fine.

I think she should be pleased with the both of them really.


----------



## ester (19 August 2009)

I thought top was 2'9 but apparently poly jumps say it is 3' so spect somewhere between 2'6 and 2'9. how big that is depends on the horse.


----------



## Jump2It (19 August 2009)

i wouldnt worry the 5yr old bsja classes are 1m10 (3ft6) and the world breeding championships are 1m25 (4ft1) in the qualifier 1m30 in the final


----------



## marmite8 (20 August 2009)

Sounds like your friend thought it was too much  for her, rather than for the horse?

IMO there is no problem with jumping a 5 yr old 3 foot in an arena, under professional instruction.


----------



## mole (20 August 2009)

do you mean these blocks this way up?












ive always been told that with the pole on the top its 3ft which is what me and pony were jumping last nite


----------



## elsielouise (20 August 2009)

yes, those blocks that way up. Think was second from top but can't remember whhich side now looking at them. Think might have been 2'9 side.

eta - v good you jumping the 3' option. I have said to friend that I'll ride her cob in the next lesson with this trainer.. and she said .. 'yes please'. She has offered to baby sit while I ride the ponio even...might be us jumping that then.. will trry grt her to take pics.


----------



## miss_c (20 August 2009)

We measured ours the other week... The very top with a pole is 2'11... On the side facing in the photos, it was just over 2' on the second one up.


----------

